

81% Of Website Users Are International - sitetrail
http://www.sitetrail.com/2011/10/24/81-of-website-users-are-international/

======
rickmb
It amazes me how someone can actually write such an almost insultingly
ignorant US-centric article (the headline alone is hilariously idiotic) on
this subject and not for one second pause to think: "wait, what am I doing?".

